# Drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)



## harfmt (Jul 29, 2009)

I've seen this problem for any type of external device. This one happens to be a printer. I'm trying to install a brand new printer with a brand new usb. The OP is Vista Home Premium and I'm logged in as administrator. I think the problem is Vista itself, but not sure. The printer is a Brother HL-2142 laser printer using a Belkin Hi-Speed USB 2.0 cable. I've tried using the drivers on the disk and from the Brother website with no luck. 

In Device Manager/Other Devices, I can see the HL-2140 but there is a yellow keyhole beside it. The printer's properties say the manufacturer is unknown and the location is Port_#0001.Hub_#0006. Also, the drivers for the device are not installed. (Code 28). When I try to re-install the drivers, I get the message - Windows could not find the driver software for your device. It's right there on the CD or from the downloaded file from the Brother website. Why oh why is Vista unable to see the driver?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

The driver installation is normally started BEFORE the printer is connected - it isn't clear if you followed the guide; http://welcome.solutions.brother.co...tml?reg=as&c=au&lang=en&prod=hl2140_all&Cat=2


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

You need to install the driver for the printer. Make sure you are using a 32bit driver for x86 operating systems and a 64 bit driver for x64 operating systems. You can also opt to manually install the driver by selecting update driver in the properties of the malfunctioning device. Then select chose from list and have disk. Once given the option to point to the required files you should aim it at the driver. If the driver fits the device the OS will take it from there.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

1. Turn off pc
2. Connect up the printer and turn it on
3. Boot up pc
4. done

Note: I dont think you will need to load any drivers for the printer if you are using vista windows, but not 100% sure, so try this way first.
However the above posts are correct if it is xp windows then you would need to install the driver and software first before connecting the USB cable to the pc from the printer.


----------



## harfmt (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi CCT
I followed the instruction exactly many times. ie not connecting printer until instructed to do so. 

Hi Zerofile
I have a 32-bit Operating System. Not sure what a x86 operating system is. How do i find out if i have a x86 operating system. Although in the driver .inf file I found the following - 

[SourceDisksNames.x86]
1=%Disk1%,,,"". 

And as I said I have tried to install manually from the CD and from the dowloaded Brother driver many times.

Hi Riskyone101
I agree that windows Vista should automatically pick up the printer when I connect it, and yet it doesn't. That goes for other usb devices. It only seems to read usb sticks, that I can tell. I have windows Vista Home Premium SP1.

There must be a secret Vista trick to this.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Confirming you tried the Add Hardware route through Control panel and when you clicked 'Brother' did you then click 'have disk' (since that model is NOT listed)?


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

harfmt x86 is a processor architecture that is the basis of all 32bit systems. Since your system is 32bit the architecture is x86. I did not pick the number so don't ask me why its called that.

You need to try doing the manual procedure without using an installer. The effectiveness of installers is not always 100%.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Good points above on this thread.


----------



## harfmt (Jul 29, 2009)

H CCT

I have just tried again to install via the contral panel / Add hardware route. Everything goes fine until I try to print the test page. It appears in the printer queue for a bit and then errors. I checked the Event Viewer and found the following message. There were none associated with the installation time. This earlier message would have occurred when I turned the PC on.

_The print spooler failed to verify printer driver package Microsoft XPS Document Writer for environment Windows NT x86. Win32 system error code 2 (0x2). This can occur after an operating system upgrade or because of data loss on the hard drive. The print spooler will try to regenerate the driver information from the driver store, which is where drivers are saved before they are installed. No user action is required._

Not sure why it's having a problem with Microsoft XPS Document Writer.

During this install, I wasn't sure if I should use the LPT1 printer port for the usb connection. 

Hi Zerofire
Install without an installer - do you mean via the control panel->Add Hardware. Or is there a better way?

Thanks for your comments. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go into control panel, admin tools, services, under print spooler, stop print spooler,
then restart print spooler.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Printer installs are funny - you don't connect the printer until told to, but that means, for USB printers, the USB port isn't assigned until some point AFTER you start trying to install it.

In any case, with the printer connected and ON, in Control Panel right click the printer, select properties and select the USB port and ALSO set properties to print directly to printer see if that helps.

edit: may need to reboot and may need to try this with the printer OFF


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

harfmt said:


> Install without an installer - do you mean via the control panel->Add Hardware. Or is there a better way?


See post #3 for what I am referring to.

Also the test page should be done with the actual printer you are installing not a software printer (printer that physically does not exist). Brother USB printers are PnP (Plug n Play) so they should have automatically installed unless there is a problem in the automated procedure. Using the Hardware Wizard is the same as repeating the automated procedure.


----------



## harfmt (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, I think it has something to do with the ECP Printer Port (LPT1). Apparently, some printers are still set to the older *Centronics standard settings*. My guess is this might have something to do with it. 

Also, I enabled *legacy plug and play detection* against the ECP port, and now it automatically picks up that something has been plugged in.

Any ideas about how to go about creating a port with Centronics standard settings?


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

The original Centronics standard was a one way transfer only from the computer to the printer and that is probably why the printer is not being identified properly. You most likely need to install the printer's driver now from a different source manually so that it can take control of the data lines.


----------

